# Whose your Celebrity Crush??



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

I mean we all have them why not share them with the world mines are  

*Tony Goldwyn*



*Charlie Hunnam*


*Donald Glover (Childish Gambino)*


*Ruby Rose*






*Tell me who yours are, it doesn't have to be more than one. 
Just Share *​


----------



## Bowie (Jun 22, 2015)

David Tennant:






David Bowie:






Pierce Brosnan:






David Hasselhoff:






And probably a few others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

i love david hasselhoff


----------



## Beardo (Jun 22, 2015)

Jenna Coleman


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 22, 2015)

David Tennant, Richard Armitage, Ewan McGregor, Harrison Ford, Helena Bonham Carter, Lucy Liu, Paget Brewster, Stana Katic, Caity Lotz... the list is nearly endless.


----------



## Franny (Jun 22, 2015)

jake sellards/shears, lana del rey, aubrey plaza, angelina jolie, and audrey tautou

also not really a "crush," but simon cowell


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 22, 2015)

jason dohring in veronica mars:



hes the only person ive ever actually fangirled over


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 22, 2015)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## doveling (Jun 22, 2015)

Spoiler: THIS THREAD IS MY FORTE



fasssyy





colton haynes





nicholas hoult






death by attractiveness?


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

I juts had to do another list


* Idris Elba*








* Ian Somerhalder*


* Jensen Ackles*


*River Phoenix * * R.I.P*



*1989 Brad Pitt*


- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> Spoiler: THIS THREAD IS MY FORTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



colton hayes is beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -



erikaeliseh said:


> jason dohring in veronica mars:
> 
> View attachment 118936
> 
> hes the only person ive ever actually fangirled over



i loved veronica mars. i was heart broken when they cancelled it. but his dad was a d!ck


----------



## Beardo (Jun 22, 2015)

Guy Fieri and Gordon Ramsey


----------



## oswaldies (Jun 22, 2015)

john barrowman


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 22, 2015)

Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 22, 2015)

RDJ q-q... seriously I know he's like triple my age but he's just too good looking 

I MEAN LOOK AT HIM q~q
who cares if you have son LOOOL


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Guy Fieri and Gordon Ramsey



I get to meet Guy and probably some over famous Food Network in a bit when he comes out to his ranch up here for his show, the random celebrities as well as the crew will be staying in my hotel. =]

I've been in love with Nicole Kidman for a long time, also Mila Jovovich.

As for men, Bill Nye, Jim Carey, David Byrne, other assorted skinny goofy men. 

My aesthetic, amazingly attractive women that are way out of my league, and super goofy skin and bones nerds. Thankfully I have one of the latter. >.<


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jun 22, 2015)

Chris Hemsworth



And Nathan Sykes..


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2015)

Bowie said:


> *David *Tennant:
> <image>
> 
> *David* Bowie:
> ...



Noticing a trend here, Bowie.


Uh, I don't think I have any anymore. I do still have a soft spot for Eliza Dushku and Caleb Landry Jones though. 



Spoiler: Eliza Dushku













Spoiler: Caleb Landry Jones


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 22, 2015)

Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake 


Alex Turner


(Heart eyes)


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

i dont really ever have crushes but i think lana del rey is amazing


----------



## Bowie (Jun 22, 2015)

Tina said:


> Noticing a trend here, Bowie.



Maybe people with the name David have a tendency to be irresistible.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't really have crushes so much as just admiration. Gordon Ramsay, Robert Downey Jr., Liam Neeson, Michael Douglas, Charles Martinet, Faye Dunaway. Probably tons more, just can't think. 

And to save Shirohibiki the trouble, her crush is Cillian Murphy of course, who else.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 22, 2015)

Hailee Steinfeld, Anna Kendrick, Brittany snow,Skylar astin and a few others i cant think of rn.


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2015)

Dianna Agron, Alison Brie, Hugh Jackman and Jensen Ackles. I wouldn't call them crushes, moreso that they're all beautiful and I'm mildly attracted to them.


----------



## PsychoGeek (Jun 22, 2015)

Brendon Urie and Emma Watson


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 22, 2015)

Alexandra Apostoleanu Sydney Sierota
Though my real crushes aren't celebrities of course.


----------



## Paramore (Jun 22, 2015)

Hugh Jackman 

Uff...


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2015)

Thom Yorke. <3 Always.


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 22, 2015)

Adam Levine, Jesse Mccartney (in his younger years), Ruby Rose (sort of, I mean I think she's is absolutely stunning and I can stare at her all day.), Blake Shelton.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 22, 2015)

David Duchovny


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 22, 2015)

Harry Styles, Jai Brooks, Luke Brooks, Mitch Hewer, Joanna Kuchta, Hannah Murray, Adam Young there's probs way more.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

my celebrity crush is Xiumin of EXO


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 22, 2015)

Shawn Mendes and Taylor Swift <3


----------



## Marii (Jun 22, 2015)

BoA. 'nuff said.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 22, 2015)

Ville Valo and Roddy Woombleeee (not huge celebrities, but they're popular enough to mention haha)


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 22, 2015)

Taylor Swift





Emma Watson






Theres someone else but I cannae remember


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

Ashas said:


> RDJ q-q... seriously I know he's like triple my age but he's just too good looking
> 
> I MEAN LOOK AT HIM q~q
> who cares if you have son LOOOL
> ...



right RDJ is bae tho


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't have one; happily married like climbing vines on an abandoned home.


----------



## Beige (Jun 22, 2015)

i'm too grumpy to crush on people but a couple of years ago i would happily married yolandi visser


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 22, 2015)

Gary Oldman *swoon*


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 22, 2015)

My boy, Ryan Ross. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

do Youtube celebrities count?

because I have a crush on markiplier, you know what I don't care I'm putting down mark as my celeb crush >:C






he's also a genuinely great person ​


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> do Youtube celebrities count?
> 
> because I have a crush on markiplier, you know what I don't care I'm putting down mark as my celeb crush >:C
> 
> ...



yea youtubers count

- - - Post Merge - - -

Charles Trippy



Jesse Wellens



Jesse Williams


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 22, 2015)

I honestly don't really have a celebrity crush, but when I saw the second _Avengers_, I thought that Aaron Johnson-Taylor as Quicksilver was kinda cute; but outside of it, I haven't seen him in anything else aside from _Kickass_ and I didn't have really an opinion of him in there.  I guess that's the closest to a crush as it can get.  Then again, I do get embarrassed and hate admitting it even to myself when i have a crush on a celebrity or any guy. lol.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 22, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> do Youtube celebrities count?
> 
> because I have a crush on markiplier, you know what I don't care I'm putting down mark as my celeb crush >:C
> 
> ...



Oh, wow. I never realised he had such a nice body. He looks good with the beard.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Oh, wow. I never realised he had such a nice body. He looks good with the beard.



me either i think i might watch him now


----------



## sallycatlover (Jun 22, 2015)

erika tham <3


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thomas Brodie-Sangster


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Norman Reedus, I don't care if he's 46, he's beautiful. x.x
Oh, and Paul Walker. I fell in love with him when I seen Joy Ride. RIP. :c


----------



## Kildor (Jun 24, 2015)

*EMMA WATSON*.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 24, 2015)

me <3


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 24, 2015)

TARON EGERTON: Eggsy Unwin: Kingsman: The Secret Service
















- - - Post Merge - - -

BO BURNHAM: Comedic Musician Prodigy Genius


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

The guy I like at school has done a lot of acting and has been in the newspaper, so could he be considered a celebrity...? 

I don't have crushes on any actual celebrities though.


----------



## tumut (Jun 24, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> do Youtube celebrities count?
> 
> because I have a crush on markiplier, you know what I don't care I'm putting down mark as my celeb crush >:C
> 
> ...


hot.

Anyway I don't have a crush on any celeberties. Josh Thomas from TheBitBlock is hot though I wouldn't call it a crush. He has great gameplay videos /acnl dream diaries too.


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

Levi Ackerman......
He is famous
It counts


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 26, 2015)

MORE THAN ANYONE, I'd have to say Patrick Stump. Even putting him over Paul Walker. He's just such a nice, wonderful person, and he hugged me and tried to comfort me during a M&G while I was crying because, well, it was him. On top of it, aye papi...














_his everything is beautiful._


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

i mean Patrick is okay but Pete is everything <3





> *his everything is beautiful.*



i know he is


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

The Hardy Boyz
Nicko McBrain (Iron Maiden's current drummer).


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> I don't really have crushes so much as just admiration. Gordon Ramsay, Robert Downey Jr., Liam Neeson, Michael Douglas, Charles Martinet, Faye Dunaway. Probably tons more, just can't think.
> 
> And to save Shirohibiki the trouble, her crush is Cillian Murphy of course, who else.



god bless
i love everyone and am in love with so many celebrities, esp dat liam neeson ((((bae))))), but cillian is in a league all of his own and i hate to admit it because i hate playing favorites but i have very special feelings for him. i honestly believe hes the most attractive person on this planet that i have witnessed in my lifetime. to be fair, he also plays one of my favorite batman villains, so the attraction intermingles and ok im rambling so just have some pictures of this beautiful man instead


Spoiler: he's beauty, he's grace


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

Doona Bae and Satan! ♥


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

Myself.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

Youtube celebrities count too.. right? q_q

Ryan Higa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df_QflYT96Y

hello ;-;


----------



## oreo (Jun 27, 2015)

i die looking at his smile, alfred enoch anyone? 





emmy rossum is a babe too


----------



## Bowie (Jun 27, 2015)

Michael Landon:






I always pick the straight men over 40 with wives and kids and, in this case, dead.


----------



## Joy (Jun 27, 2015)

My crushessss<3

Chris Pratt, Chris Hemsworth, Chris Evans, John Morrison, Logan Lerman can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

oreo said:


> i die looking at his smile, alfred enoch anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that smile O.O <3


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2015)

Emma Stone


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 27, 2015)

Christopher Walken


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

Joy said:


> My crushessss<3
> 
> Chris Pratt, Chris Hemsworth, Chris Evans, John Morrison, Logan Lerman can't think of anyone else.



YES YES YES LOGANN & CHRISSS OMG


----------



## M O L K O (Jun 28, 2015)

Bill Kaulitz, Donald Glover, Brian molko

Rihanna (!!!), Choa (AOA) Nicki Minaj, Hwasa (Mamamoo)


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 28, 2015)

Elin said:


> that smile O.O <3



 yes emmy is bae

- - - Post Merge - - -



M O L K O said:


> *Bill Kaulitz, Donald Glover,* Brian molko
> 
> *Rihanna* (!!!), Choa (AOA) Nicki Minaj, Hwasa (Mamamoo)



yesssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rihanna is queen, i miss bill's long black hair, im not felling the blonde and i wish they woulda choose donald to be the new spiderman


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 28, 2015)

Add Matthew Gray Gubler to my list on the first page... I completely forgot about him when I first posted lol


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 28, 2015)

Tae said:


> Add Matthew Gray Gubler to my list on the first page... I completely forgot about him when I first posted lol



I was going to post right now and say Mathew Gray Gubler. I endured a really weird movie just because he was in it..

Also would like to add in Norman Reedus!



Spoiler: coincidentally got pictures of them both holding animals


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 28, 2015)

Jared Padalecki all the way you guys....


----------



## Maci (Jun 29, 2015)

patrick stump definitly


----------



## creamyy (Jun 29, 2015)

Francisco Lachowski <33


----------



## kayleee (Jun 29, 2015)

Probably Chris Pratt tbh he was looking mighty fine in Jurassic world


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 29, 2015)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 29, 2015)

Ohh, I have a lot but my main two are

Jon Bernthal (The Walking Dead, Fury, Wolf of Wall Street, Me and Earl and the Dying Girl)
 

and

George Watsky (Amazing Poet and Rap artist)
 
_Seriously, he's amazing. Do yourself a favor and check him out. Even if you're not into rap._

Honorable mentions go to Ben Mckenzie, Andrew Lincoln, Michael Cudlitz, Shawn Hatosy, Normal Reedus, Lauren Cohan, Melissa McBride, Charlie Hunnam, Ryan Hurst, Laura Prepon, Aaron Staton, Danai Gurira, Shia Lebouf, Emma Watson, Daniel Radcliffe, Laverne Cox, Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, *[INTENSELY INHALES]*

There's a ton more but they're mostly youtubers and such. I could have saved you half the time of reading that just by saying "The entire Walking Dead cast".


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 29, 2015)

Emily Osment:




Arryn from RT


----------



## wassop (Jun 29, 2015)

leo dicaprio, jake gyllenhaal, jude law, probably more


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 29, 2015)

Teto is adorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also:





is awful


----------



## doveling (Jun 29, 2015)

LisaIsEatingTacoBell said:


> SNIPPED
> Shia Lebouf,



aww yesss!!
there's something about shia that is super attractive... i don't know what~~



Spoiler:  more crushess



freddie highmore; dang he was so cute when he was younger.. he was my childhood celeb crush ;_;;





sam claflin





shawn mendes








LOOK AT THE BOOTY : O <3

we need more  colton here.. (though i've already posted him on here, this thread needs more hot)







how can someone be so flawless!! what the hell!!
them eyebrows + freckles = love


----------



## ams (Jun 29, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Olivia Wilde
> View attachment 131223



Oohhh I used to be really obsessed with Olivia Wilde. She's such a bad actress though, you kind of have to watch her on mute if you don't want to lose your crush.

My first celebrity (?) crush was Aragorn in the Lord of the Rings movies when I was 10. God I was a dorky kid XD


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Jun 30, 2015)

Zooey Deschanel *-*


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jun 30, 2015)

Nat Wolff is adorable.


----------



## okaimii (Jun 30, 2015)

Jared Leto.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

Zac Efron & Johnny Travolta, honestly. >u<
i loved hairspray & grease
ahh... good times


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 30, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Jared Leto.



yes he's beautiful!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Zac Efron & Johnny Travolta, honestly. >u<
> i loved hairspray & grease
> ahh... good times



me too i was singin summer lovin and grease lightin last night

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Honorable mentions go to Ben Mckenzie, Andrew Lincoln, Michael Cudlitz, Shawn Hatosy, Normal Reedus, Lauren Cohan, Melissa McBride,* Charlie Hunnam, Ryan Hurst*, Laura Prepon, Aaron Staton, Danai Gurira, Shia Lebouf, Emma Watson, Daniel Radcliffe, Laverne Cox, *Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, [INTENSELY INHALES]*



I just wanna be between them

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Honorable mentions go to Ben Mckenzie, Andrew Lincoln, Michael Cudlitz, Shawn Hatosy, Normal Reedus, Lauren Cohan, Melissa McBride,* Charlie Hunnam, Ryan Hurst*, Laura Prepon, Aaron Staton, Danai Gurira, Shia Lebouf, Emma Watson, Daniel Radcliffe, Laverne Cox, *Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, [INTENSELY INHALES]*



I just wanna be between them


----------



## loubears (Jul 2, 2015)

im crushing so hard on josh and tyler from twenty one pilots atm





_yes beautiful_

and like 80+ more ppl gosh


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 2, 2015)

Janelle Monae.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

Evan Peters


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 16, 2015)

Mayor Rose said:


> Evan Peters



YES!!!! I'm so glad him &nd Emma Roberts broke up


----------



## doveling (Jul 16, 2015)

Mayor Rose said:


> Evan Peters



yes yes yess yes


----------



## Ramza (Jul 16, 2015)

I just don't know


----------



## nami26 (Jul 16, 2015)

i adore and love Jasmine Thompson. her hair her face everything and i am her Age too!!!lol


----------



## Relly (Jul 16, 2015)

Harry Styles


Spoiler: Harrrrrrrryyyy


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 16, 2015)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Liam Aiken (childhood crush, but I met him last year and the 9 year old in me was so happy *v*)


----------



## eggs (Jul 16, 2015)

i feel so lame admitting this, but. i really like sylvester stallone and 1970s-mid 1980s al pacino.
i also have a small budding crush on miles teller. i have no idea why, but watching him in whiplash made me want to see him in twenty more movies. (i'm excited for fantastic four, ok.)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2015)

Spoiler: Eli from Degrassi


----------



## kitanii (Jul 16, 2015)

Eddie Redmayne


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jul 16, 2015)

Ruth Connell


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 16, 2015)

Noah Wyle (OMG...*_*)

Tom Hiddleston

James Spader circa 1983 (Look up a little movie called Tuff Turf...plus his voice...GOD THAT VOICE...)


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 16, 2015)

*Ryan Reynolds*



*Marc Jacobs*



*Jake Gyllenhaal*



And for fun, *Lady Gaga* lol​


----------



## Paramore (Jul 17, 2015)

AmenFashion said:


> View attachment 134507
> 
> And for fun, *Lady Gaga* lol



Gaga is gorgeous tbh


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 17, 2015)

balloon boobs. ^^^


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 17, 2015)

Paramore said:


> Gaga is gorgeous tbh



She is, she's such a badass too.

PS. I love your signature! Marina is one of my favorite singers!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

Block B's Jaehyo (whos also in my prof pic) :


----------



## hzl (Jul 17, 2015)

Dwayne Johnson, and this guys not really a celebrity but he's well known in wrestling (wrestle's at PCW in the UK) and he's called Noam Dar <3


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2015)

Chris Pratt. <3 <3


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

andrew vanwyngarden <3


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 23, 2015)

Cillian Murphy.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 23, 2015)

Evageline Lilly


----------



## anfinidy (Jul 23, 2015)

Frank Ocean, Natalie Dormer, Ruby Rose, Beyonc?, and Miguel. <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 24, 2015)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 24, 2015)

Kelly Preston (From 80's, mostly from Twins)


----------



## cocaine (Jul 24, 2015)

JIMMY PAGE
such a qt


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 28, 2015)

Chris Pratt!


----------



## Tianna (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't have one XD.


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

Katy Perry


Zooey Deschanel

My babies omfg <3333​


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Soko <3


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 2, 2015)

Estelle. And while I'm not into men Chris Pratt be lookin h*lla foine lol


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 3, 2015)

G dragon from Big Bang for the longest time. My first ever celeb crush was nick carter from back street boys when I was 4 lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2015)

Lately it's been Suga/Min Yoongi from BTS, the person in my signature


----------

